
Ask HN: Has anyone had success as a “dev partner” for a SaaS co - jamestimmins
Lots of SaaS companies have &quot;dev partners&quot; or &quot;integration partners&quot; that specialize in integrating those tools into a specific company&#x27;s technology. Has anyone here used this as a successful source of growth? If so, how to you define your niche? Is it by industry (e.g. biotech), tool domain (e.g. logistics), a specific tool, etc.
======
jerriep
I am just starting out on this route, so I cannot give you any indication of
whether or not it will be successful (yet). My product
([https://www.usecloudpress.com/](https://www.usecloudpress.com/)) integrates
with various Content Management Systems, so I am reaching out to the people
working at those CMSs to try and reach their end users.

I have had some early feedback from some of the users of these CMSs, and the
feedback was very valuable in shaping the product.

